# Timeshare in the News



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2017)

Would it be an option for a new forum or subform for Timeshare in the News where people can post links and also find articles about timeshare in the news? I see these posted often, but they seem to be spread across different forums. Perhaps one place where people can post and read up on articles in traditional media?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2017)

i believe for the most part articles like these that get posted in different forums outside "bsr" are generally when they are specifically about a resort developer or specific location.

while I am not sure a dedicated forum is the right answer, perhaps a sticky thread (and the monumental task of finding the links to all the past media articles to enter into that thread) is a better solution.


----------



## silentg (Feb 18, 2017)

Tug Lounge?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2017)

The Lounge is for non-timeshare topics.


----------

